# Sydney Saturday 28th



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone getting out tomorrow?

I'm planning on an early session 5am-9.30 possibly in Botany Bay (launch at Kurnell near the oil wharf and head outside if conditions are OK).

Have to be home by 10ish, but will be trying to troll up a kingfish or 2.

Anyone keen?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

If I go can I bring a watermelon for lunch  OUCH

I cant mate but have fun.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

If I go can I bring a watermelon for lunch  OUCH

I cant mate but have fun.

 fishing Russ


----------

